# What will we find in your city???



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

you will see what crazyabout cities said apart from number 10.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Art deco buildings and hippies.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

beaches, gambling, seafood and sex


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ I forgot to say: and lots of vinho verde.:cheers: :nuts:


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

tall buildings,good food,grid system,subway,some rude people


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Copenhagen:*

BIKES BIKES AND MORE BIKES:


























...Bike-city #1...


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

^^ 

holy hell, thats a lot of bikes!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think bikes are a common in most Scandinavian cities and The Netherlands.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Sure they are...but not as many as you'll find i CPH...in Amsterdam maybe, but surely not in the other Scandinavian capitals...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bicycles are also very common in Chinese cities.


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

*chicago*

lots of elevated train tracks:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Seafood, Chinese food, Chinese people, no skyscrapers , smog, factories, crazy weather... and...

The Science Park Of The Americas  http://www.siborder.com

Progressive-rock with the most important progressive-rock fest in the world!!!!!! http://www.bajaprog.org


----------



## Austraarabian (Jan 16, 2007)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL @ the bikes in Copenhagen.

My relatives live in Copenhagen and when I was younger we were going to live coz my dads family was there , but my mums family was here in Sydney so we remained.

My uncle rides a bike to work he tells us every1 does in copenhagen! hehehe



I LOVE THOSE TRACKS IN CHICAGO!!!!!!!! They are awesome. Arent there also some in NY?


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> *Copenhagen:*
> 
> BIKES BIKES AND MORE BIKES:
> 
> ...


It can't beat this:


























And this is only near the Central station area


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

erratic post


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

That is amazing Marco. I used to think York was bad. How do you remember where you left your bike amongst that lot or do you just grab the nearest one?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

prelude91 said:


> lots of elevated train tracks:


*I always thought Chicago El-Trains were better than New York ones*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*'A Tale of Two Cities'*

*San Francisco:*

*Lot's of peaks and valleys, making it one of the most scenic cities in the world.*
*Victorian houses in the residential neighborhoods.*
*A large Asian community in general and Chinese in particular (arguably the largest "Chinatown" outside of China)*
*A bustling downtown (particularly at the 'foot' of Market St. where the cable car u-turns) to rival mid-town Manhattan.*
*The 'Painted Ladies' (victorians) at Alamo Square*








*A bustling downtown...*








*And financial district*









*Panama City:*

*Colorful "Diablos Rojos" (Red Devils) buses.*
*Gridlock all day long (motorists outnumber pedestrians).*
*Taxicabs outnumber all other vehicles (a la Manhattan) in traffic.*
*People-watching mecca at Pedestrianized Shopping Strip.*
*Custom-painted, individyally-owned public transportation buses (Red Devils).*








*Gridlock*








*People-watching mecca*


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

See heaps in Sydney. Juice bars, they're the new cafe. cats and dogs, I don't know which has the biggest population in my suburb. People walking dogs, one is never enough. Guys with hair that looks like it's been chopped and hacked, think it was started by some rugby league players. Girls with crazy dress style. These girls mostly live in the inner suburbs and have seem to have stepped away from conventional outfits offered by fashion stores. Think of a mixture of modern, 80's opp shop, over sized sun glasses and 'Darling I bought these shoes in Paris'. For cars it's lots of small hatch backs for different people. Seems lots of done university, worked and perhaps travelled now in 40's and have kids in school and a fancy house, drive small station wagons. There's also the 4x4s, every one has to have one. There's also the small hotted up cars that make that hissing noise when they change gears. These are quite often driven by young guys of ethnic back ground. You see all sorts of people; yuppies, bogans, goths, geeks, straight of the road people, gay, lesbian, surfies, hippies or what ever. Actually speaking of hippies, seems to be more in Sydney than the traditial country settlements they are more noted for. I call them 'can't make up their mind if they want to be hippies or city slikers'. You most likely see them living in the inner suburbs, wouldn't mix well with people in outer suburbia very much. Every one has a mobile and some kind of MP3 player. 
People has lots of cultures, I tend to notice the asians more than the British, Irish and European backpackers. There's always heaps of tourists, they add to the character of the place. There are also lots of people being active, walking, riding bikes and so on. Boats, well we are noted for our harbour, but people may not realise that Sydney also has rivers as well. As for big expensive boats, get these people who own multi million dollar harbour side mansions - must have boat. 

Cheers Westender.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Apart from the Strip you will almost only find rows upon rows of surburban housing that looks the same and repetitive. Hundreds of thousands if not over a million and a half people live in these types of homes, be it ones from the early days (70's) to today.



Then there's the nearly-empty land bought back then when Las Vegas was mostly rural, these homes coexist with the suburban housing in a way I have never seen before.*


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Mormons. Tons of them. Thing is, you won't really be able to tell which ones are Mormons until you move in and they come to your house to welcome you to the neighborhood and give you a copy of the Book of Mormon. :lol:


----------



## peeph0le (Dec 16, 2006)

San Jose, CA has the Tech Museum!


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

In Salvador-Brazil you willl find:


this amazing view:











Carnaval, Brazil's most popular fetival:











Acrajé: It's a heavy mixture of strong ingredients, not quite sure what they are, but it sure is delicious. Be careful, it's very spicy!



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ__ainyDyI


----------

